# DMA - Dynasty Resources



## PAD (14 January 2007)

Does anyone have a view on this small cap ($8mio) which has just had a bit of run up on the back of announcing a new Chairman (McSweeney) over from Gindalbie Gold.... He has managed to turn Gindalbie into a $300 mio stock in the 2 years that hes been at the helm.


----------



## saltyjones (2 February 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

no opinion PAD. today it ran up 6 - 7 cents. so over the weekend i will research. maybe sp spike due to amended quarterly out yesterday of more aggressive field work coming up. a uranium & gold stock is about the depth of my understanding. be back over the weekend.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

*DMA*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
34m +22M 20c 29/2/08 Options
So Fully Dilluted = 56m 
Mkt Cap @ 25c = $14m
Mkt Cap @ 50c = $28m
Mkt Cap @ 75c = $42m

*
Cash*
$3m + $4.4m from opies = *$7.5m*


*
Projects*
*
Northern Territory* _Uranium, 100%, N.T._
2 Exploration Licence Applications some previous work indicates Uranium potential etc 

SPEC Appeal!

*
Western Australia* _Uranium 100%, W.A._
About 10 licences,
Most advanced are Mt Phillips, Glen Florie and Hector Bore, all of which will have exploration work done to it now/soon

*
Warramboo* _Iron Ore, 100%, Pilbara adjacent to AQA/RHI Ken's Bore_
Literally adjacent to RHI's Ken's Bore which has become the focus for AQA, this morning AQA announced it will be divesting its coal interests to focus on its Iron Ore development program, I expect a possible JV here shortly,

ALSO VERY IMPORTANT Nwe Chairman David McSweeney who took Gindalbie from nothing to $300M Power Iron Ore PLay in the 2 years

Very Very High Spec Appeal


*
Pincunah Nth* _Iron Ore, 2% Royalty, Pilbara_
Atlas Iron doing all the work, DMA retaining a 2% Royalty interest, already outline 8km's of strike with results of 59.9% Fe


*
Irwin River* _Coal Seam Methane, 100%, W.A._
Previous JORC Estimate by CRAE of 1100Mt CSM, with a shaloower 80Mt that has a 4.5:1 Strip Ratio

*
Summary*
With about 18 Uranium projects in W.A.
2 Uranium Projects in N.T.

A very prospective Iron Ore project next to the RHI/AQA Ken's Bore Focus
David McSweeney at the Helm

A Mkt Cap of $14m 

I see big big things in store for DMA

Enjoy


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Hmm surprised no follow up comments at all,


Lots of Uranium Projects + Iron Ore next to RHI/AQA + David McSweeney = No interest from you guys


----------



## Sean K (1 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

I think everyone's wondering how to save their equity at the moment YT....I'm not sure how many punters are shorting the market at the moment, but they should have been getting prepared....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Fair enough but when the dust settles and people start to look for a good story keep an eye on this,


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



> DYNASTY RETURNS POSITIVE URANIUM SAMPLES AT MT PHILLIPS –
> EXPLORATION UPDATE
> Emerging uranium explorer Dynasty Metals Australia Ltd (ASX: DMA) (“Dynasty”) today announced positive rockchip sample results at its 100% owned Mt Phillips Uranium Project, located 270 kilometres east of Carnarvon in Western Australia.
> *The results confirm occurrences of pegmatite hosted uranium mineralisation with results from rock chip sampling of up to 395ppm U3O8 returned * (see Figure 1 below).
> ...




*Remember Warramboo is next door to RHI/AQA, if results are good expect interest from AQA!* They paid $7.5m to farm into RHI, RHI now a $2 stock! (RHI DMA similar fully issued shares)


----------



## noirua (7 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

All looks good, IF, Western Australia lifts the ban on mining for Uranium.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Noi, right now I'm more interested in Warramboo Iron Ore project


----------



## Sean K (7 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

The fe looks a bit more interesting to me. 

395ppm for a rock chip sample isn't all that flash anyway is it? Confirms there's uranium there I suppose.


----------



## happytown (7 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Noi, right now I'm more interested in Warramboo Iron Ore project




any idea what the approx % fe in the RHI/AQA tennements?

and the tonnage?

cheers


----------



## noirua (8 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Boardroom Radio interview with Ms Rita Brooks, MD., on Mount Phillips and other projects:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/DMA/1853/20739


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 March 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Uranium Exploration newsletter out,

Still waiting on those results for Warramboo Iron Ore project, as are AQA I'm sure


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 April 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Very large volume on the options today while the heads are quiet


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 April 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Very large volume on the options today while the heads are quiet




Another active day for the options, almost 600k traded, heads only 200k so far


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 May 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Keep a sharp eye on this one peeps, it has some many goodies in the bag and its tiny

*DMA*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
39m +22M 20c 29/2/08 Options
So Fully Dilluted = 61m 
Mkt Cap @ 30c = $18m Current
Mkt Cap @ 45c = $27m Target 1
Mkt Cap @ 60c = $36m Target 2
Mkt Cap @ 90c = $56m Upside

*
Cash*
$4.1m + $4.4m from opies = *$8.5m*


*
Projects*


*
Botswana* _Uranium, 100%, Botswana_
Has applied for 5 tenements in Botswana, 1 is near Acaps (ACB's) main project I think

*
Northern Territory* _Uranium, 100%, N.T._
2 Exploration Licence Applications some previous work indicates Uranium potential etc 

SPEC Appeal!

*
Western Australia* _Uranium 100%, W.A._
About 10 licences,
Most advanced are Mt Phillips, Glen Florie and Hector Bore, all of which will have exploration work done to it now/soon

*
Warramboo* _Iron Ore, 100%, Pilbara adjacent to AQA/RHI Ken's Bore_
Literally adjacent to RHI's Ken's Bore which has become the focus for AQA, this morning AQA announced it will be divesting its coal interests to focus on its Iron Ore development program, I expect a possible JV here shortly,

ALSO VERY IMPORTANT Nwe Chairman David McSweeney who took Gindalbie from nothing to $300M Power Iron Ore PLay in the 2 years

Very Very High Spec Appeal

*
Laverton* _Nickel, 100%, Laverton W.A._
These licences surround NIA's Windamarra and Woodline Well deposits, huge nearology appeal here

*
Pincunah Nth* _Iron Ore, 2% Royalty, Pilbara_
Atlas Iron doing all the work, DMA retaining a 2% Royalty interest, already outline 8km's of strike with results of 59.9% Fe


*
Irwin River* _Coal Seam Methane, 100%, W.A._
Previous JORC Estimate by CRAE of 1100Mt CSM, with a shallower 80Mt that has a 4.5:1 Strip Ratio

*
Summary*
With about 
*- 5 Uranium projects in Botswana
- 18 Uranium projects in W.A.
- 2 Uranium Projects in N.T.
- A very prospective Iron Ore project next to the RHI/AQA Ken's Bore Focus
- Land surrounding NIA's Nickel deposits
- A very large CSM deposit
- $4m in the bank
- David McSweeney at the Helm

And a Mkt Cap of only $18m *

I see big big things in store for DMA

Enjoy


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

I'm really surprised that there has been no comments or thoughts re DMA

With about 
- 5 Uranium projects in Botswana
- 18 Uranium projects in W.A.
- 2 Uranium Projects in N.T.
- A very prospective Iron Ore project next to the RHI/AQA Ken's Bore Focus
- Land surrounding NIA's Nickel deposits
- A very large CSM deposit
- $4m in the bank
- David McSweeney at the Helm

And a Mkt Cap of only $18m 


I would have thought that this would have attacted some comments

Don't wait for NIA to announce a JV for Nickel exploration over the DMA projects that surround NIA's Nickel deposits, or AQA JV over the DMA Iron Ore projects that are next door to the AQA/RHI Iron Ore deposit


----------



## JMcDog (4 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

The options are also worth considering with very little, if any, premium and an expiry date of Feb 08.  With DMAO at around 10c to 11c, I am in for a relatively low risk bet.   Thank you for sharing your quality research YT.


----------



## Pommiegranite (5 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm really surprised that there has been no comments or thoughts re DMA




YT...changing your avatar (which doesn't look happy)..was a bad move. 

Doesn't give positive vibes


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



Pommiegranite said:


> YT...changing your avatar (which doesn't look happy)..was a bad move.
> 
> Doesn't give positive vibes




lol my avatars fixed now, 

Re DMA management are the key, I reckon with McSweeney's connections he'll be able to talk to NIA re the Laverton Nickel licences that surround NIA's Windamarra and Woodline Well deposits, and to also AQA re the Warramboo Iron Ore liceneces adjacent to AQA/RHI Ken's Bore deposit


----------



## Mazrox (6 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Hey YT

LOL - Love the new avatar.

This is my first post (have been reading for 6 wks or so, and investing/trading for about 6 months) - really enjoy your posts and analysis. It's hard to argue when the numbers stack up.

Thanks for sharing!

Maz


----------



## greggy (6 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm really surprised that there has been no comments or thoughts re DMA
> 
> With about
> - 5 Uranium projects in Botswana
> ...



Hi YT,

Just had a quick look at DMA.  Its indeed a very diversified explorer.  Reminds me of both YML and HGO in terms of potential. CSM related stocks are doing very well at present.  Just take a look at SHG amongst others. If things work out there could be a couple of spin-offs down the track.  With David McSweeney now on board things are starting to look even more interesting.  I also notice the private placement of 5 million shares at 26c that was announced to the ASX just a couple of weeks ago. I haven't bought any just yet, but will watch it very carefully.  Thanks for your help.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (6 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

One thing to add is the uranium IPO that DMA holders will be entitled to. 

Wonder why the Gunderong Prospect?

Not sure of the details of this. Interesting. More to follow here, I'm sure.

From last acty report:


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Hey Kennas, very nice pick up, I didn't even see that, lol I wonder if Rita is doing this after our little conversation? Start of the year I had a chat to her over the phone, recommeneded DMA should follow KOR and spin out a % of some of its U assets to get noticed.

Kunderong doesn't appear special, so looks like a PR move to me, ie get rid of 100% of an avg Uranium licence but put the company on the map, especially if the new IPO has some excellent overseas licences etc and lots of people want in, then DMA is an easy way to get priority,

Re DMA though, its got so much with the 25 something Uranium projects, the ones in Botswana are particularly interesting

Also see the below maps for locations of DMA's nearology projects 
Mainly DMA's area surrounding NIA's Nickel Deposits, are adjacent to AQA/RHI's Iron Ore deposit and area near PDZ's Zinc as well as BHP's Iron ore


----------



## YELNATS (6 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



JMcDog said:


> The options are also worth considering with very little, if any, premium and an expiry date of Feb 08.  With DMAO at around 10c to 11c, I am in for a relatively low risk bet.   Thank you for sharing your quality research YT.




Will the options also qualify for priority application for DMA's JV's and spin-off IPO's such as URI, along with the heads?
regards YN.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



YELNATS said:


> Will the options also qualify for priority application for DMA's JV's and spin-off IPO's such as URI, along with the heads?
> regards YN.




Options only carry the right to convert to Fully Paid Ordinary Shares (FPO's)

Shares carry the right to vote, the right to recieve dividends and other capital distributions as well as priority to IPOs etc

So no, only the heads (DMA) will give you right to particiapte in IPO


----------



## YELNATS (7 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Options only carry the right to convert to Fully Paid Ordinary Shares (FPO's)
> 
> Shares carry the right to vote, the right to recieve dividends and other capital distributions as well as priority to IPOs etc
> 
> So no, only the heads (DMA) will give you right to particiapte in IPO




Thanks for the info YT. Does this apply as a general rule, or specifically to DMA's case? regards YN


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (21 June 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Been doing some research on these guys wanted to get others opinions.

Noticed the bit about the Uranium Company listing next quarter and the chance of shares going to DMA holders. Does DMA plan to farm out their uranium prospects to these guys in exchange for money, shares and a %?

The other one that looks like their main project is this coal seam gas, looks like very early stages on this one. Still need to identify targets.

Both their prospects ie uranium and gas are running hot at the moment. current levels seems to be the long term support line so really unless they run out of cash we can only really go up short to medium term based on any favourable results.


----------



## moneymajix (11 July 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

31.5c

Pre open Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open 
Pre open


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 July 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Not sure what that post menat Money,

But I noticed some very very wierd trading in DMA

Abput 30 seperate orders went through for 760 shares each, very very strange, just one after another,

Didn't know what to make of it and still don't as each trade was for $250, I though minimum tradeable parcels were $500 ? ? ?


----------



## moneymajix (11 July 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Hi YT

Meant that all I had to say was pre open but there is a min. re amount of words per post.

Thanks for pointing the odd trading out. 

Announcement
Dynasty Metals Australia Ltd
URANIUM EXPLORATION UPDATE
GROUND GEOPHYSICAL SURVEY AT YANREY COMMENCED
Emerging energy and uranium company Dynasty Metals Australia Ltd (ASX: DMA,
“Dynasty”) is pleased to announce that it has commenced a ground electro-magnetic
(EM) survey at the ‘Main Road’ project area, which forms part of the Yanrey project.
The ground crew will conduct a
12km survey over previously
identified radiometric
anomalies. This work will be
followed by a 177km airborne
EM survey, currently due to
commence end of July 2007.
The purpose of the EM surveys
is to identify new
palaeochannels within the
Yanrey project area to assist in
developing drill programs
targeting roll-front style
uranium mineralisation known
to exist in the area.
Paladin’s Manyingee uranium
deposit is located
approximately 500 metres from
Dynasty’s Pepingee project
(EL08/1638).
Dynasty has an exploration
portfolio of 550sqkm in the
area.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 July 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm really surprised that there has been no comments or thoughts re DMA
> 
> With about
> - 5 Uranium projects in Botswana
> ...





Ann out DMA/NIA re the Nickel projects, looks like their selling the lot to NIA for $400k in shares which is dissapointing, they don't appear to be carrying any sort of an interest, this is a poor outcome, unless they are trying to focus on their Iron Ore

I hope they are with Ex GBG MD McSweeny at the helm, Iron Ore is the goer for this company


----------



## moneymajix (7 August 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Ann.

Aug 2007 14:48 !  Priority Allocation for Dynasty Shareholders  

PRIORITY ALLOCATION FOR DYNASTY SHAREHOLDERS 
Emerging energy and uranium company Dynasty Metals Australia Ltd (ASX: DMA, “Dynasty”) wishes to advise shareholders that the Prospectus for Uranium International Ltd (“URI”) has been lodged with ASIC. 

URI is seeking to raise $6 million, through the issue of 30 million shares at 20 cents each. The Offer consists of a Priority Offer and a Public Offer. URI is offering Dynasty shareholders at 20 July 2007 (“Eligible Shareholders”) the opportunity to subscribe for URI shares through the Priority Offer. 


Share Price - 26c


----------



## blueroo (23 August 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

A bit of action on the DMA front. Ann regarding requisition for a General Meeting to remove some directors.

Could be interesting


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 August 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



blueroo said:


> A bit of action on the DMA front. Ann regarding requisition for a General Meeting to remove some directors.
> 
> Could be interesting




About time,

What they did with those Nickel tennements was border line Criminal, they just gave them away for $400k worth of NIA shares, what a crap deal!

They have some great projects, but if all their looking to do is line their pockets then get rid of them I say,

Interesting that whoever called the meeting isn't going after Ex GBG MD McSweeny's Scalp


----------



## blueroo (23 August 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Probably wise to keep someone who knows what is going on to help get the thing moving 

Unless of course it was McSweeny who filed the requisition!


----------



## ttnt (24 August 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

How do you guys think abt this share? 
Lots of Deposits however lack of actions? 

Should I buy in?


----------



## blueroo (28 August 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



ttnt said:


> How do you guys think abt this share?
> Lots of Deposits however lack of actions?
> 
> Should I buy in?



Very disappointing at the moment. Dropped another 14% today.

I'm thinking that if the URI IPO doesn't go well and the meeting turns into a bunfight, we could be in for some more downside to the next support at around 18c


----------



## ttnt (7 September 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

There is a rumor spreading, the DMA's current board is going to be fired. 
A Chinese State-based uranium mining going to take over the company.

Real or not real???


----------



## ttnt (29 September 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

26 October 2007
Dear Shareholders
Please find enclosed the Notice of Meeting and Proxy Form in relation to a
General Meeting of the Company to be held in Perth on 29 October 2007.
Your Directors were required to call this meeting because of a requisition
notice received on 21 August 2007 from Mr Lewis Tay and Mr Ting Lam under
Section 249D of the Corporations Act 2001. Dynasty will have to meet the
cost of calling and holding this meeting.
The resolutions proposed by Mr Tay and Mr Lam are the appointment of three
new Board members and the removal of the current Dynasty Board of
Directors, which would mean a complete change of control of the Company.
Mr Tay and Mr Lam and their three nominees have not offered the Company
any opportunity for discussions prior to the requisition. The requisition was not
accompanied by an explanation for the advancement of the Company, nor do
the proposed Directors have any experience in coal seam gas exploration.
Your Dynasty Directors have unanimously decided not to support the
resolutions and on behalf of the current board, I therefore urge you to:
Reject each and every proposed resolution and to vote against
them by attending the meeting or completing the Proxy Form
(see attached Proxy Form details)
Your elected Board has a positive plan for the future of Dynasty and the
necessary experience to take your Company to the next growth phase.
Your vote is important and you are being asked to vote against the removal of
the Board. Please carefully read the Directors’ statement and the statement
in support of the resolutions before deciding how to vote.
We believe you will come to the conclusion that your current Board is the right
team to seek solutions for our future energy demands in developing coal
seam gas projects and uranium exploration.
Please do not hesitate to contact me on (08) 9481 8668 should you have any


----------



## ttnt (29 September 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Malcolm Carson B.Sc Geol. (Econs), M.Sc. (Resource Management)
Mr Carson has over 35 years experience in all aspects of the resources sector
ranging from field exploration geologist to investment banking (project finance,
royalty finance, corporate finance and treasury), state public service, mining
equipment manufacture and hire, asset acquisition, corporate restructuring and
business development. He has worked principally with gold, copper, coal and
iron ore resource projects.
*Mr Carson is currently the Chief Geologist, Exploration and Project Manager of
Cudeco Limited (ASX Code: CDU) *– responsible for the project management,
resource definition and development of Cudeco’s Rocklands Copper Project.
Cudeco is one of Australia’s most successful exploration companies.


----------



## ttnt (29 September 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

If the Cudeco person invovles into the company, the share price could be anything. 

Lets see the voting result on 29/10/2007


----------



## Sean K (29 September 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



ttnt said:


> If the Cudeco person invovles into the company, the share price could be anything.



Yes, because they'll end up claiming they have the largest copper deposit on the planet when in fact they have zip! LOL. This is no recommendation ttnt.

Perhaps you could expand on your assessment a little more to conclude why this man's influence will automatically make the share price 'anything'.

Cheers! kennas


----------



## moneymajix (29 September 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Hi



> Yes, because they'll end up claiming they have the largest copper deposit on the planet ...





I hope so!







Share price at 19c is 
I remember when this was in the the 30s not too long ago!


----------



## peaches (29 September 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

As a share holder of DMA my personal feelings is that Rita Brookes only looks after herself, she shelved a Uranium deal in Greenland which GGG took on,
and has tried to transfer DMA temenents to United Uranium, the sooner Rita Brookes and her hanger on's are booted out the company, the company will prosper.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 September 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



peaches said:


> As a share holder of DMA my personal feelings is that Rita Brookes only looks after herself, she shelved a Uranium deal in Greenland which GGG took on,
> and has tried to transfer DMA temenents to United Uranium, the sooner Rita Brookes and her hanger on's are booted out the company, the company will prosper.




I agree,

I didn't know she shelved the Uranium deal in Greenland though, thats a farking joke!!!!!

I was well concerned about her attempts to hand over U licences to her company,

I was also shocked at the selling of the Nickel grounds to Posiedon for Zip fark all!

And what has me most stumped was the complete lack of exploration of the Iron Ore grounds they hold next to AQA/RHI/CUL, I mean those guys have frimed up 250Mt's next door, at least drill a few farking holes to see if there's anything there idiots!

Finally was very annoyed to see  McSweeney leave, he had a good following to him and share price weakness is no doubt his followers getting out,

Kenna I think you'll find what ttnt is getting at is there may be a "back the man" type policy with this CDU chap, I don't know how influential he is so I can't comment

To sum up: OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!


----------



## ttnt (29 September 2007)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Well, I used to be a CDU shareholder and experienced the July crisis on 2006, 
and please note that Mr Carson is current Chief Geologist of Cudeco. There must be some story behind those actions.


----------



## ttnt (27 May 2008)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

according to the chart, DMA must has some big player getin and the share price would breakout soon.

Let the time to tell


----------



## happytown (14 August 2009)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Fe jnr about to commence first drilling

DMA
shares 63,941,312
options 27,057,029 ($8.600M if exercised, nil itm)
total 90,998,341
sp .18
MC $16.379M

cash at end of 4th qtr $2.958M
july placement of 8,300,000 shares @ .10 $830K
total cash $3.788M
(est cash outflow this qtr $750K)

EV $12.591M​
projects

Warramboo (100%, Fe) E08/1620

Tenement surrounded by FMG, Mineralogy and Red Hill Iron tenements, 2 CID targets have been identified, at the Snakewood Bore prospect (greater than 3 sq km) and the Eastern Valley prospect (8 sq km, 6 km strike length) from a May ground radiometric survey and rock chip sampling [up to 56.50% Fe, 5.52% SiO2, 2.91% Al2O3, 0.045% P, 10.98% loi]

Drilling program - specific targets in the Snakewood Prospect and reconnaissance drilling in the Eastern Valley Prospect in Aug/Sep, subject to govt approvals

Prairie Downs (100%, Fe, Cu) E52/1927, E52/1938, E52/1949, E52/2024 (Bulloo copper prospect), E52/2025, E52/2099 (E52/2359, E52/2367 applied for)

Tenements totalling approx 2,329 sq km surrounded by Rio Tinto, FMG and Warwick Resources tenements, 3 targets have been identified, at the Marra Mamba prospect (outcropping hematite) 1.5 sq km, and Marra Mamba South prospect (magnetic anomaly) 12 sq km 12 km strike length [rock chip samples up to 64.99% Fe, 2.58% SiO2, 0.72% Al2O3, 0.048% P, 3.02% loi], Spearhole West Channel iron prospect (CID) 5.4 sq km [rock chip samples up to 60.98% Fe, 3.36% SiO2, 0.87% Al2O3, 0.009% P, 6.82% loi], and the Northern Channel iron prospect (CID) [rock chip samples up to 58.84% Fe, 4.54% SiO2, 5.00% Al2O3, 0.027% P, 4.55% loi]

Announced in July that the share placement/farm-in with the chinese Hennin Rebecca Group (revised farm-in offer for prairie Fe project) has been rejected as not in the best interests of shareholders (27,777,778 shares @ .18 to raise 5mil)

Several chinese groups, which include substantial steel manufacturers have expressed strong interest in the projects and remain in contact with the company 

Drilling program - phase 1 97 holes, phase 2 71 holes, 8,000-10,000m targetting prospects above, in Aug/Sep, subject to govt approvals [all the above 3 targets are contained within E52/1927 only]

Other tenements

Due to its focus on Fe, Dynasty is in discussions with various parties on potential joint ventures on coal, gold and uranium tenements, including at Stanley Nabberu (WA) 

Tiaro coal jv (15%, QLD) EPC956 and EPC957

516 sq km in the Maryborough Basin, controlled by the Joint Venture and managed by Tiaro Energy Corporation Pty Ltd - Shady Camp, T9, Munna Creek and Mungar prospect areas, drilling program undertaken in Jun qtr, coal was intersected in all holes drilled, thickness and quality of the coal bands quite variable

DYOR

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc
no artificial preservatives ... and now 15% bigger


----------



## happytown (1 September 2009)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

drilling has recently commenced on dma's warramboo (3,000m program) and then onto prairie downs (5,000m program) tenements [ann 26/08/09]

dma has also increased its prairie downs tenements from 2,329 sq km to 3,589 sq km (some still in application stage) - viewing wrk's and dma's tenements is like putting together the proverbial pilbarra jigsaw puzzle (see dma ann 19/08/09 p4 and wrk ann 07/07/09 p2 and cf) - potential for possible jv partnerships

2 of the prairie downs targets are *marra mamba formations* (*1.5 sq km* amd *12 sq km - with a 12 km strike length*) - wrk is currently drilling a *3 km x 2-300m marra mamba outcrop *approx 20 km NE of dma's marra mamba targets - recent drill results incl 26m @ 59.1% Fe from 4m, 20m @ 59.2% Fe from 16m, 26m @ 57.8% Fe from 22m, 20m @ 57.3% Fe from 24m [2008 drill results incl 36m @ 60.8% Fe from 22m, 22m @ 60.0% Fe from 11m, 28m @ 58.3% Fe from 17m, 32m @ 58.1% Fe from 14m], with more results expected shortly [ann 31/08/09] (wrk expl target is 13-21Mt @ 56-59% Fe)

both dma and wrk tenements are in close proximity to bhp's whaleback and jimblebar Fe mines

results from dma's drilling (started at warramboo, not expected to begin at prairie downs for another 2 weeks) are expected toward late sep

dma is currently in discussions with potential investors and evaluating farm-in opportunities and jv opportunities (wrk would seem a logical fit, albeit they are both jnr explorers) [ann 19/08/09]

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc
always looking to promote the monthly stock pick but DYOR


----------



## happytown (8 September 2009)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



happytown said:


> ...
> 
> dma has also increased its prairie downs tenements from 2,329 sq km to 3,589 sq km (some still in application stage) - viewing wrk's and dma's tenements is like putting together the proverbial pilbarra jigsaw puzzle (see dma ann 19/08/09 p4 and wrk ann 07/07/09 p2 and cf) - potential for possible jv partnerships
> 
> ...




atlas ann this morning of wrk-ago merger reduces any likelihood of dma-wrk merger, however bearing in mind the tenement tango as between wrk and dma, ago may take a look at dma in the future

short-term, the results from the current drilling program (dma's first) should start to be reported later this month

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## adobee (10 September 2009)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

started taking a look at this today.. DMA very clear to advise that any drill results will be announced to public as they come up..


----------



## happytown (10 September 2009)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

the most interesting results should come from the prairie downs drilling (the 2 marra mamba formation targets), which should be ann'd Oct

initial results should cover the warramboo (not to be confused with ird's warramboo) drilling which should finish any day now

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## ttnt (17 September 2009)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

So the drilling has started, the share price is very stable recently. The drilling results might be interesting.


----------



## ttnt (25 September 2009)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Reverse circulation drilling intersected large thicknesses of Marra Mamba iron formation 100 meters 
and three Detrital/Channel Iron deposits, with one channel extending over 1.6km in width. 

very impressive results


----------



## vincent191 (10 December 2009)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Early drilling results are so encouraging that DMA got carried away and drilled more than 300 holes instead of the planned 100 odd holes. Must have found something very interesting. DMA claimed to have found an elephant!!! Early estimates of 1 billion tonnes.

Now comes the long wait for the drilling results. So far only the results of 10 or 12 holes have been released. I have no idea how loing we have to wait to see the results of the other 290 holes?

So we hold our breath and wait. In the meantime the sp is holding very steady. Might be onto a winner here but the almost complete lack of information is very nerve wrecking  and there is not much info to yield any worthwhile research.


----------



## adobee (11 December 2009)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

My take a look into this.. How do you mean the share price is holding steady it seems to have flown up to 36c and be dropping backwards now at 18c..
where do you see it being steady ?


----------



## vincent191 (8 January 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Something is going on, the sp has been going up the last few days on increased volumne. I think maybe an increase in  resourse announcement soon.


----------



## vincent191 (11 February 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



ttnt said:


> Reverse circulation drilling intersected large thicknesses of Marra Mamba iron formation 100 meters
> and three Detrital/Channel Iron deposits, with one channel extending over 1.6km in width.
> 
> very impressive results




Read today's announcement.....very pleasing. If further testing proves the indicated deposit (400 million tonnes) is economical to mine and the deposit is proven,  this thing will FLY !!!

Potentially this can be a billion tonne resource. Caution...the billion tonne is only the Directors speculative  guess at this VERY early stage.

As indicated in the announcement DMA is speeding up testing bulk samples and drilling to proof the resource. Further, the Chinese are "looking" at a DMA farm-in.


DYOR


----------



## Bigukraine (11 February 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



vincent191 said:


> Read today's announcement.....very pleasing. If further testing proves the indicated deposit (400 million tonnes) is economical to mine and the deposit is proven,  this thing will FLY !!!
> 
> Potentially this can be a billion tonne resource. Caution...the billion tonne is only the Directors speculative  guess at this VERY early stage.
> 
> ...





Hello Vincent191,

I did a bit of DYOR and found this stock interesting but imho this stock still has a long way to go !!!!! I will out line the reasons below :

 1) In the 2010 1st Qtr phase 1 of their operations state that they will do more drilling of the detrital deposits and do detailed benefication (ben) test work .

2) Phase 2 of the March Qtr will look at a pre-feasibilty study (pfs) and obtain a jorc compliant measured resource and look at doing a mine plan.

3) Phase 3 (giving only a loose time line) 2010/2011 do a completion of the (pfs) and undertake a bankable feasibility study (bfs)



Summary

Still have to confirm if  costs viable after (ben) for direct shipping ore (dso), have to get jorc compliance, still to do (pfs) and then (bfs) all with $2.5m and only an allocation for phase 1+2 of $500k for this qtr.(as per APP 5B)
Options approx 21m ex @ .35c about to expire 28th feb 2010 so unless chinese come on board or cap rasing in the wings (both of which could dilute shares imo) its one i will be watching from the side lines for now! just my


----------



## vincent191 (17 March 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Currently in a trading halt pending an announcement on resource upgrade. Early reports indicate a 400 mt resource with a "possible" 1 billion tonnes. I hope this announcement will be about a more reliable JORC resource estimate. 

Early test on "selected" samples showed the resource is economical to mine.

I absolutely agree that for DMA to progress further they will need more capital (possibly from China) and existing holders will face possible dilution or will have to put more money in through capital raisings but this stock is cheap (Approx 20 cents) if all the early promises becomes reality.

As always DYOR......I agree it is early days and highly speculative at this stage and the current share price reflects this. Once we remove the speculative risks DMA will trade at a lot more than 20 cents.


----------



## happytown (17 March 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



vincent191 said:


> Currently in a trading halt pending an announcement on *resource upgrade*. Early reports indicate a 400 mt resource with a "possible" 1 billion tonnes. I hope this announcement will be about a *more reliable JORC resource estimate*.
> 
> ...





be advised this will be the maiden jorc resource estimate for DMA, they do not currently have a jorce resource estimate for any of their Fe tenements, they have exploration targets

it will be interesting to see the Fe grades for the DID drilling @ Praire Downs (if the jorc resource estimate covers the detrital iron deposits) as previously they have only reported the marra mamba formation drilling results

as to chinese investment, they have previously rejected an offer by Hennin Rebecca Group (27,777,778 shares @ .18 to raise 5mil), as not in the best interest of shareholders

however several other chinese groups, incl 'substantial steel manufacturers' have shown interest, as have DMA, in continuing discussions


----------



## vincent191 (17 March 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

happytown....thanks for feedback....very informative. This could be another fledging fe producers in the next few years and my ticket to financial independence.


----------



## vincent191 (18 March 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

40% jump following announcement today. Good speculative buy. Lots of work ahead but so far it has lived up to expectations. All else going well this can be a multi bagger. DYOR.  Watch their share register....when the Chinese and the institutions start buying in then it is celebration time.


----------



## Nose (1 August 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Vincent, are you still a holder? Great quarterly. Significantly undervalued!

I hold, and am buying.


----------



## reallysure (2 August 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

nose i am holding...very undervalued and bottomed....could go a little lower so i have a few orders....just hold on guys and be patient


----------



## prawn_86 (2 August 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



reallysure said:


> nose i am holding...very undervalued and bottomed....could go a little lower so i have a few orders....just hold on guys and be patient




Please provide some details and analysis as to why you think it is worth holding. The more details you post, the more it will encourage others to look into the stock


----------



## reallysure (2 August 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Hello Prawn don't need details and analysis

Its all there in the June quarterly report and next to a few big miners

Cheers


----------



## Nose (2 August 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Prawn

Sorry, that was my first post.

DMA has a significant, increasing resource. If you look at their presentation of March that compares itself with its peers, in terms of market cap per resource tonne, you will see that it is the cheapest around. By now it is probably valued at close to a cent per resource tonne. 

DMA has a long boundary with Warwick Resources, (Atlas). Atlas does not have a major resource anywhere, just a number of small to medium size bits. 
In the AGO/AXO merger booklet, this was said.....

"Atlas has maintained an active exploration program across its prospective Pilbara landholdings. In order to further enhance Atlas's production profile over time, Atlas continues to pursue strategic, complementary and value-adding acquisitions, predominantly in the Pilbara region"

Someone is sitting on the DMA share price. 

My opinion only, probably wrong!


----------



## reallysure (2 August 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Just wait until the elections finish...it will make a big impact to not only DMA but most of the other iron ore and coal companies...

Liberal=no tax
Labor=yes tax


----------



## barney (8 August 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Nice rise on this over the last couple of days on good (but not excessive) volume ....... (Looks like an announcement is in the air ) 

Fundamentals look excellent, so if the SP keeps ticking up on "sensible" volume, it may well have a bit further to travel. Could be worth watching ..


----------



## barney (24 September 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Picked this one in the tipping comp this month .... It must have been one of the few stocks that jumped 10% on the last day of last month lol 

Anyway, looks like I have hope of finishing off the bottom after todays announcement of an increase in tenement area. 

Up 9% atm, and with the meeting with the Chinese on monday to determine the immediate future regarding the injection of new capital, there is a chance it might grow a few legs late next week.

They already have a large JORC resource, but with the Chinese on board, you'd think the current SP will become a distant memory.


----------



## barney (28 September 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Shareholders have voted against the resolution to let the Chinese in too cheaply. Considering the increase in tenement area announced the other day, that looks a savvy decision. I think the Board knew that would be the S/H's decision, but had to "appear" friendly to the Chinese for future dealings by recommending the proposal. Hopefully the Chinese will start buying on market now 

Capital will be needed at some point, but after the next JORC update, I reckon the shareholders will be more than willing to endorse a capital raising at 16cents or better. Potential take over target from either BHP or FMG in the future as well .... Good looking medium/longer term prospect.


----------



## ttnt (28 September 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Lucky the placement had been voted off, the Price was too cheap and the volume is huge. 
The board should do the placement after the coming JORC out. 
Wise decision made by the shareholders


----------



## happytown (6 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

initial jorc inferred resource at prairie downs of 452.8Mt @ 23.1% Fe, covering 10.8 sq kms

new resource estimate drilling has increased it to a minimum 22.5 sq kms (from June qtr report) and should be indicated and inferred (from drill spacing)

from the chairman's letter (dated 30/09/10) in the 2010 annual report, the resource extension drilling is averaging approx 60Mt per sq km

therefore, resource estimation of at least another 702Mt Fe @ ?% Fe = possible minimum resource estimation by end of month, 1,155Mt @ ?% Fe

reaching 1Bt + jorc resource within indicated timetable

...

and some news should be forthcoming on the potential in-specie distribution of dma's 3 expl entities holding their non-fe assets, incl gold, base metals, u308, coal and csg


----------



## happytown (6 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

and @ .17, that's a fully diluted market cap of $16.265M, which with a 1Bt + jorc resource, albeit at a low fe grade, has the potential for a re-rating (with $2M in the bank, further expl planned and studies to commence early 2011, a cap raising could be expected before year's end)


----------



## barney (7 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



ttnt said:


> Lucky the placement had been voted off, the Price was too cheap and the volume is huge.
> The board should do the placement after the coming JORC out.
> Wise decision made by the shareholders






happytown said:


> and @ .17, that's a fully diluted market cap of $16.265M, which with a 1Bt + jorc resource, albeit at a low fe grade, has the potential for a re-rating (with $2M in the bank, further expl planned and studies to commence early 2011, a cap raising could be expected before year's end)




Agree ttnt and Happy,

If the Chinese are fair dinkum about getting on board (and that seems fairly conclusive), this has the potential to jump sharply.  

There has been some subtle accumulation at 16-17 cents, but there is not a lot of supply at these levels.  March/April last year at between 20-25 cents was where the trading interest developed. 

Ideal scenario would see the Chinese buying on market to increase their stake, at the 20-25 cents level ....  a capital raise at that time would be more beneficial to the long term shareholders, and less dilutive to the share register.

Current SP has been creeping up slowly on low volume above the 16 cent support area. A break above 19 cents could get interesting .... The Chinese won't want this to break too high before they get set ..... ingredients are shaping up nicely for a move in my opinion.


----------



## happytown (8 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

one thing in particular that bodes well for the current spearhole jorc resource at prairie downs, which looks like it will be significantly upgraded by the end of the month, is that it is largely from surface, minimal overburden

indeed for the current jorc resource of 452.8Mt, the drilling program average hole depth was only 31.5m (see 2010 ann rep p 11)

as to the recently completed drilling program (ann dated 27/09/10), dma notes 



> the significant extension to the thicker higher grade material ... extends to the southeast for at least 2,500m and widens significantly



confirmation of similarities through results to date, by dma to brm's marillana project detrital deposit [1.5279Bt @ 42.6% Fe], where the fe grades are 40%+ also bodes well

note, all drilling to date accounts for approx 1% of all dma fe tenements


----------



## Sean K (8 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Is there anyone else out there that mines detrital ore at 23-30% fe with 30-37% SiO2 and 13-15% Al203? 

Anyone in Australia?

I think some companies in Brazil do but off the top of my head can't recall names.

Would take some serious treatment to beneficiate that to a grade that anyone would buy wouldn't it?


----------



## happytown (8 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

dma carried out beneficiation testwork early 2010 on 200kg bulk samples, resulting in

fe grades ranging from 53.9-56.9% fe
sio2 grades ranging from 8.6-9.1% sio2
al2o3 grades ranging from 5.7-9.8% al2o3

with cafe grades ranging from 55.7-58.2% cafe

dma is seeking a simple beneficiation process and to this end has during the recently completed drilling program collected bulk samples, each of 5-7 tonnes, from 5 separate sites for further beneficiation testwork

the results from these are expected to be released along with the jorc resource upgrade by the end of this month

pre-feasibility studies are due to commence later this year


----------



## happytown (8 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

just ann'd a placement to Xinghua Iron and Steel Co of 11,652,197 shares @ .18

as it is a 15% placement it does not require s/holder approval

this is subsequent to the s/holder rejection of 27/09/10 of placement of 40M shares @ .16 and 20M options to Xinghua

this is a good outcome, as it provides another $2M in the bank, which dma will need for upcoming pre-feas study commencement and further expl planned, and is significantly less of a placement (and potential dilution) than was proposed

this is dma's first strategic relationship with chinese steelmakers and Xinghua have expressed their desire to build an iron ore supply business in aust

off-take agreements could follow


----------



## barney (8 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



happytown said:


> just ann'd a placement to Xinghua Iron and Steel Co of 11,652,197 shares @ .18
> 
> as it is a 15% placement it does not require s/holder approval
> 
> ...




Yeah its starting to look interesting for sure "Happy" ..... I'm happy as well :

Where there's smoke there's fire, and the smoke has been wafting around for a couple of weeks or more for anyone watching the price action.

In august 2009 in a similar chart position this one basically doubled in a matter of days. If it follows that pattern, a 30 cent SP would not be out of the question in the near future.

Considering the fundamental position is stronger as well, I think this is getting close to some serious re-rating ..... especially if the updated JORC is released with good numbers ... and there is no reason to think it won't. Happy days


----------



## kpas (8 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

A fantastic deal for DMA.

Will definitely be good to have some Chinese on the board. Will give them very easy access to investment funds as well as an important communication pathway to get their ore to market.


----------



## bigdog (9 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



kennas said:


> Is there anyone else out there that mines detrital ore at 23-30% fe with 30-37% SiO2 and 13-15% Al203?
> 
> Anyone in Australia?
> 
> ...




Kennas,
"Is there anyone else out there that mines detrital ore at 23-30% fe with 30-37% SiO2 and 13-15% Al203?"
-- what do these percentages mean?
====================================================
http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/en...or_Prairie_Downs_Iron_Project_Pilbara_WA.html

Sydney, Mar 18, 2010 (ABN Newswire) - Emerging iron ore explorer Dynasty Metals (ASXMA) today announced an initial maiden 453 million tonne JORC Compliant Resources including 129 million tonnes @ 30.5% Fe (equivalent to Calcined Fe "CaFe" of 33%) at a cut-off grade of 27% Fe in the Company's Spearhole Detrital Channel Iron deposit at Prairie Downs in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.

Dynasty says these initial results confirm a number of similarities between Dynasty's Prairie Downs deposit and Brockman Resources' 1.6 billion tonne Marillana Detrital Channel Iron Deposit, 100km to the north of Prairie Downs.


----------



## barney (9 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



kennas said:


> Would take some serious treatment to beneficiate that to a grade that anyone would buy wouldn't it?






happytown said:


> dma carried out beneficiation testwork early 2010 on 200kg bulk samples, resulting in
> 
> fe grades ranging from 53.9-56.9% fe
> sio2 grades ranging from 8.6-9.1% sio2
> ...




Simple benefication certainly raises the grades to a resonable level. Grades should be improved as they learn more about the tenement structure and target the better areas.

Bearing in mind they have only scratched the surface of their tenements (16 klm2 of a possible 3600klm2), sheer volume of resource, even at lower grades is looking potentially very large.

And there is also DSO ore from the Marra Mamba formation deposits which gives a much higher grade  ..... An inferred 23Mt Jorc already on that with minimal "effort".

Early days of course, but when Chinese Steel companies put their hands up to join the party, it seems prudent to buy a few balloons


----------



## kpas (10 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



barney said:


> Simple benefication certainly raises the grades to a resonable level. Grades should be improved as they learn more about the tenement structure and target the better areas.
> 
> Bearing in mind they have only scratched the surface of their tenements (16 klm2 of a possible 3600klm2), sheer volume of resource, even at lower grades is looking potentially very large.
> 
> ...




I agree.

The chinese joining the party is the bit that makes me interested. It is the connection that should ultimately get the project off the ground (in terms of funding and infrastructure but also in finding a buyer for the final product).

It's definitely a positive sign for this company.


----------



## barney (14 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



kpas said:


> I agree.
> 
> The chinese joining the party is the bit that makes me interested. It is the connection that should ultimately get the project off the ground (in terms of funding and infrastructure but also in finding a buyer for the final product).
> 
> It's definitely a positive sign for this company.





A lot more buying interest on this so far today (up 11% atm) ...... You'd think 25 cents will be a bit of a resistance level, but if that breaks anything could happen cause there are not a lot of interested sellers at the moment.  Lets hope the resource upgrade gives some good numbers. 

LOL ..... I beat you to it "by that much" Adobee


----------



## adobee (14 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

bit of intested pushing this one back to highs not seen for quite a while.. I think Chinese involvement is promising and that with recent push increased JORC not far away.. Fingers crossed for holders.. seems to go pretty much unnoticed at the moment..


----------



## kpas (14 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



adobee said:


> bit of intested pushing this one back to highs not seen for quite a while.. I think Chinese involvement is promising and that with recent push increased JORC not far away.. Fingers crossed for holders.. seems to go pretty much unnoticed at the moment..




I imagine the market will probably largely ignore this until the upgraded JORC is released.

Definitely significant headroom considering the market cap is still only $17m.


----------



## kpas (18 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Not exactly the announcement that we were waiting for, but given the location and competition for these tenements, it is a positive step forward for DMA.



> DYNASTY WINS APPLICATION PRIORITY IN
> TWO TENEMENTS IN STRONGLY CONTESTED BALLOT
> ● Further to winning the priority ballot for application E52/2591, Dynasty has also
> been successful in winning priority for applications E47/2404 and E47/2396 over
> ...


----------



## barney (26 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



kpas said:


> Not exactly the announcement that we were waiting for, but given the location and competition for these tenements, it is a positive step forward for DMA.




Bit of speccing today ahead of the awaited Resource update.

Last couple of weeks have seen this one creep up nicely.  Its not the buying that is the standout ... more the lack of sellers. It seems the current holders appreciate the potential and are just biding their time till the Company is re-rated by the market.  If the upgrade gets over the magic 1 billion tonne mark, a further spike in the SP would be likely based on their current low market cap.
Holding patiently.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Trading Halt! A resource upgrade that is sensitive enough to move the market? Thursday or the earlier if released. Waiting (still)


----------



## adobee (26 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

good luck to those holding.. didnt get in before hand.. will look at it at following upgrade.. didnt really run that much prior so if its good should have some good upside and very little disappointment ..


----------



## happytown (26 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

expecting the resource upgrade to boost the new resource estimate to somewhere in the vicinity of 1.15bt @ approx 30% fe (using total resource and no fe cut-off, based on previous co anns)

expecting beneficiation results to be released along with the resource upgrade

releasing regular drill results would assist in attracting interest - dma have released very few drill results, specifically none in the current drilling program (since the initial jorc resource estimate)

previous sp action on anns of significance have seen sharp retracements after initial spiking - re-rating will be required to sustain current momentum beyond the jorc upgrade

would like to see significant cap raising, then 6+ rigs drilling hard on the tenements for 12 months flat out, incl some gir-type dso intercepts, with regular updates


----------



## thestevo888 (27 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Announcement just out - JORC upgrade to 1.4bt... not a massive reaction on the market so far, but it will take a while for the news to filter through -happy days


----------



## barney (27 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



thestevo888 said:


> Announcement just out - JORC upgrade to 1.4bt... not a massive reaction on the market so far, but it will take a while for the news to filter through -happy days




It certainly is a great announcement.  This is starting to look way undervalued at the current market cap ..... happy to sit and wait for now


----------



## AKB (27 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Looks like the big guns aren't coming to the party. 

Might just be the market filling the spike - although it still feels somewhat undervalued; might be a good hold? 

Any thoughts? Looks like DMA found it difficult to break away from the afternoon market slump - I don't think it's too concerning, medium term anyway.


----------



## adobee (27 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

would have expected some more movement on this.. but that is standard, the market always does the opposite to my expectations..   Need to jump back on the junior iron ore comparison thread and get kennas to update the price differences with BRM etc ..

Will watch it.. perhaps a few people will get home tonight and like the announcement ..  I would think it looks more attractive for a take over now..


----------



## happytown (27 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



happytown said:


> ...
> 
> previous sp action on anns of significance have seen sharp retracements after initial spiking - re-rating will be required to sustain current momentum beyond the jorc upgrade
> 
> ...




similar sp/vol movement to initial jorc resource ann

easy 100% profit again

nice beneficiation results


----------



## barney (27 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



happytown said:


> similar sp/vol movement to initial jorc resource ann
> 
> easy 100% profit again
> 
> nice beneficiation results




Yeah you called it well "HT" ..... Bit dissapointing in a sense, but considering most of the trades today were smaller fish, its not surprising to see the traders take their profits and move on. 

I'm still looking a little further down the track with this one. We have a couple of precedents with iron ore juniors in the Pilbara which indicate a healthy return on investment is highly likely ...... bit of patience required for now.

PS Agree Adobe ...... The resource relative to the market cap is making it look a bit vulnerable to a T/O  ...... It would have to be at a healthy premium to todays close to get across the line though.


----------



## AKB (28 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

A few after the bell announcements yesterday. Let's hope they filter through a tad. Surely DMA is a cheap buy at it's current level. I'd expect some kind of positive movement today. Negative may be a sign to sell out? Unless it's just stop loss orders filling.


----------



## thestevo888 (28 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



AKB said:


> A few after the bell announcements yesterday. Let's hope they filter through a tad. Surely DMA is a cheap buy at it's current level. I'd expect some kind of positive movement today. Negative may be a sign to sell out? Unless it's just stop loss orders filling.




Surely the fundamentals are unchanged - not to mention improved with the JORC upgrade... would have thought this would be a longer term hold... I bought some yesterday, wishing I'd waited till today- always the way - but no reason this one won't pick up that I can see. What other mining company has a mc of $20m and a resource this size???


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (28 October 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

I'd think that due to the lack of money in the bank and no real "path" set out by management to get to production, are some of the reasons that people wouldn't buy in (I had a very close look today, but decided AUT was better). It's incredibly cheap by any standard of resource valuation but how is it going to get into production, there need to be a prefeasability plan, a bankable feasibility study with will take at least a year all up, then we need financing and then finally we can get into production (we might have issues with production). 

Not saying DMA is a bad spec to buy into, as management seem top class, it's just that as a relatively conservative investor, I'd prefer to wait until we are in between the BFS and financing (the most risk/reward ratio in most cases) before buying in, which may be a year or two from now.

All those problems being said, no reason to see why Atlas (or some other pilbara producer) wouldn't buy DMA for say a dollar a share (lazy 100 million) to get access to incredibly cheap resources.


----------



## Fool (10 November 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Seem like the Announcement 27/10/2010 - JORC upgrade to 1.4bt has gone under the radar of most people. This stock is similar to the BRM stroy ,but this one is yet to be told. 

They have from the Quarterly Cashflow Report: cash at end of quarter $873,000. But the $2M from the placement isn't on the sheet, So they have $2.8M in the bank one would think? 


It's a interseting stock and worth your own research !!


----------



## bigdog (16 November 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

ASX this morning
16/11/2010   9:17 a.m Dynasty Identifies DSO Iron Ore Targets in Pilbara  

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01121088

*DYNASTY IDENTIFIES DSO IRON ORE TARGETS IN PILBARA*

*Highlights*
• Regional exploration on Dynasty’s large Prairie Downs tenements has identified potential iron targets that would enhance Dynasty’s 1.4 billion tonne detrital ironstone gravel deposit at the Spearhole Prospect.

• Geophysics and mapping has identified new direct shipping ore (“DSO”) targets on tenement E52/1927, including targets for concealed Marra Mamba iron ore formation deposits.

• Channel iron deposits have been reported to the south of Dynasty’s Spearhole Prospect.

• Dynasty’s vast “basal iron conglomerate” adjacent to Prairie Downs Fault to be tested.

• Dynasty has intensively explored less than 2% of its 4,000km²


----------



## barney (16 November 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



bigdog said:


> ASX this morning
> 16/11/2010   9:17 a.m Dynasty Identifies DSO Iron Ore Targets in Pilbara
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01121088
> ...





Looks good Bigdog,

With the size of their tenement holdings, it was always on the cards they would find more "iron", and this is just the beginning!  

Brockman (BRM) has been going ballistic with the Chinese interest, and DMA at these prices is looking very attractive.  I just hope they can keep the "takeover vultures" at bay till they get the project more advanced.

Well done on picking it for the tipping comp .... hopefully you'll pick up a few % today 
Cheers.


----------



## kpas (16 November 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

DMA's tiny market cap of $25m will definitely be a problem because of how lucrative their tenements are (no one would want to see a takeover happen at these levels).

Definitely appearing to heat up this week - I don't think it would happen on the back of that announcement though.

Maybe some investors are coming across to DMA as the result of the BRM takeover bid?

Either way, good to see DMA finally getting the appreciation that it deserves.

Can you believe the market allowed this to get to 13c only a matter of months ago?


----------



## prawn_86 (16 November 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



kpas said:


> DMA's tiny market cap of $25m will definitely be a problem because of how lucrative their tenements are (no one would want to see a takeover happen at these levels).




Is it really likely as a take-over target though? What are their proven resources? Or is it just running on nearology?


----------



## kpas (16 November 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



prawn_86 said:


> Is it really likely as a take-over target though? What are their proven resources? Or is it just running on nearology?




If the Chinese fail to takeover BRM and FRS, as they failed to get UMC (because BHP got it instead), I imagine they will be looking very very closely at others. DMA is a prime example for takeover for that reason alone.

It's still relatively early days for DMA but at $20m market cap, they are a sneeze compared to their most likely cousin BRM. Give them another 12 months and it will be a completely different story.

Currently:

1. Iron Ore prices are through the roof. BRM has a very similar product so DMA will likely have similar costings (give or take) to get their ore processed. Iron Ore price needs to be above approx. $40/tonne in order for BRM to cut a profit. It's currently estimated to be well above $120/tonne at least for the foreseeable future.

2. DMA's current resource is able to be beneficiated / processed, they have done some initial lab testing and are confident of 61+% Fe - this obviously needs further work and they probably need to do a larger sample. The point is, the potential is there for a very saleable product.

3. On top of that, they have bucketloads of it - 1.4bt and counting. They announced today further (potentially DSO) targets and they've barely scratched the surface of their other tenements. Long story short, they have enough now for a mine life and they are continuing to find more.

I think unless their new tenements have a high grade DSO, they should stop exploring and start proving up what they have. Get a mine underway, use the profits to continue exploring later (much the same as what BRM has done with their other tenements).

4. DMA is not that far away from BRM. BRM's DFS confirms that on 17mpta, BRM can profitably build it's own rail. I don't see why DMA couldn't also do the same.

5. DMA already has Chinese investors on board, if they do need to build rail, they have the ability to raise capital quickly.

6. DMA also has a stack of other non Iron Ore potential - this is largely overlooked by most investors. Probably because once the iron ore is underway they can diversify later. I don't know, but it's worth considering.

Finally, DMA management has delivered on every single milestone they have promised in the last 12 months. I have a lot of confidence in their ability to deliver as promised.

The only thing DMA doesn't have (and may not be able to get quickly) is port access.

Possibly they could leverage off the NWIOA's port (BRM/FRS/AGO) if they don't get taken over.

On that note, DMA is quite possibly a takeover target for AGO given they are neighbours and AGO has a bundle of money to invest. This is worth investigating all on it's own.


----------



## happytown (17 November 2010)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



kpas said:


> ...
> 
> 6. DMA also has a stack of other non Iron Ore potential - this is largely overlooked by most investors. Probably because once the iron ore is underway they can diversify later. I don't know, but it's worth considering.
> 
> ...




as to dma's non-fe tenements

dma have previously stated what their goal is with their non-fe tenements

they have decided to transfer the tenements into 3 wholly owned subsidiaries as follows:

scorpion resources ltd - stanley nabberu tenements (wa cu, zn, pb, au, u308)
irwin energy ltd - (coal csg)
taurus resources ltd - (wa/nt u308, vic au)

seeking to spin off these subsidiaries into listed co's on asx, offering s/holders priority offer and/or in specie distribution [see ann dated 16/04/10]

in july geo-exploration & mineral development bureau of ning xia (described as state-owned chinese expl co) were in perth discussing dma's wa/nt u308 tenements (incl stanley nabberu) re funding and divesting then listing in new co with dma s/holders receiving in-specie distribution [see ann dated 16/07/10]


----------



## bigdog (28 January 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/en...ate_Suggest_160Mt_DSO_Product_Achievable.html

Press Releases
Distributed: Jan 27, 2011

*Dynasty Metals Australia Limited (ASXMA) Test Work Results To Date Suggest 160Mt DSO Product Achievable*

Sydney, Jan 27, 2011 (ABN Newswire) - Iron ore company Dynasty Metals Australia Limited (ASXMA) ('Dynasty' or 'the Company') today announced positive results from processing test-work recently completed on an initial bulk sample from the Company's Prairie Downs Iron Project, which clearly indicates that a large portion of the higher grade ore is fully recoverable at DSO grades. In addition the Company details its near-term exploration plans.

Dynasty has a large undeveloped and contiguous deposit strategically located in the Pilbara region of Western Australia which comprises a global Inferred Resource of 1.4 billion tonnes at 23.5% Fe that includes 932 million tonnes at 27.4% Fe.

Malcolm Carson, Technical Director of Dynasty Metals, said:

"Recent test-work has continued to indicate that the Prairie Downs Ironstone Deposit can be upgraded to DSO grades via simple, low-cost processing. This has triggered further evaluation and exploration work as the potential of these vast detrital ironstone deposits is becoming more widely apparent. Iron ore companies are advancing similar projects and recent mergers have resulted in larger land holdings, consolidating the ownership of stranded deposits and increasing the likelihood for significant discoveries.

"A recent example is the takeover of Giralia Resources by Atlas Iron. Following this transaction, Atlas Iron will have substantial tenements immediately to the east and south of our flagship Prairie Downs Iron Project.

"At Prairie Downs, Dynasty has a vast portfolio of tenements (~4,000km²) strategically located in the south-southeast Pilbara in close proximity to some of the world's largest iron ore mining operations and in an area ear-marked by major companies as very prospective for large iron deposits.

"Dynasty's remarkably low-cost exploration program has already identified one massive channel ironstone gravel deposit in a very short time frame. Any project developed on these near-surface ironstone gravels is likely to have relatively low mining costs and therefore the potential to be very profitable."

Bulk samples on this iron mineralisation were collected during 2010 and processing test-work is well underway. Four bulk samples each comprising 5 to 7 tonnes were collected using a Sonic drill rig and three representative samples, have been submitted for test-work. An additional, 10 tonne sample was also collected and remains in the field for collection.

Preliminary processing test-work was recently completed on one-tonne of the 6.5 tonne Area 3 sample which was considered representative of the ironstone gravel resource. The test-work undertaken on this material was designed to determine the iron contents of various size fractions.

The test-work of this pilot sample focussed on grades not yields and it has:

- contributed towards determining the optimal processing method;

- preliminarily indicated that blended product grades can be achieved of approximately 57% Fe, 6-7% Si, 6-7% Al and 0.05% P with a yield in the order of 17%. Portions of the sample returns grades >60% Fe and <3% Si, <1% Al and <0.03% P with yields of up to 10%;

- confirmed that the Ironstone Gravel Deposit, with simple processing, can achieve typical DSO grades.

Applying this "preliminary indicative yield" of 17% to the portion of the Inferred Resource at a cut-off grade >27% Fe (932 million tonnes at 27.4% Fe) indicates at this stage that at least 160 million tonnes at DSO grades may be recoverable from the current resource. This represents a large proportion (80%) of the previously published 200 million tonne target for the Spear Hole area and compares with Brockman's estimated DSO production of 419 million tonnes.

Further work is ongoing on the Area 3 sample and on the remaining bulk samples to confirm these results and to investigate methods which may further increase the product grades as well as focussing on methods to increase the yield.

This work has enhanced Dynasty's understanding of the deposit and the high-grade zones within the gravels. It is hoped that with more testing, increased understanding will confirm and potentially improve these results. However, it should be noted, these results require further confirmation before they can be considered a reliable indication of the grades and yields obtainable from the resource.

In order to further test processing of various size fractions, further drilling using a Sonic rig is planned to collect larger samples in the next phase of exploration.

Exploration

The Dynasty Board has approved the following program for the Prairie Downs over the coming few months:

- Prairie Downs Ironstone Deposit: Complete 2010 beneficiation test work and optimise flow sheet.

- Base line "seasonal" environmental studies will also be carried out in preparation for mining lease applications and mining approvals which have a two-year lead time.

- Regional exploration for further iron ore using interpretations of airborne geophysics completed last year, reconnaissance mapping, rock chip sampling and drilling.

The above work will continue to evaluate the detrital deposit and provide information required to plan the work required to further explore and evaluate the iron ore potential of the Prairie Downs Iron Project.

The next stage of work is planned to commence by May 2011 and is likely to include:

- Processing testwork on additional Ironstone Gravel Deposit bulk samples;

- Reconnaissance exploration on Prairie Downs tenements to identify high grade hematite targets;

- Preliminary exploration on the massive iron rich basal conglomerate; and

- Reconnaissance exploration on Dynasty's other tenements in the Pilbara Region.

This work above is expected to provide the basis for many components of a Pre-feasibility Study ('PFS') on the Prairie Downs Ironstone Deposit. A PFS will take 12 to 18 months and its scope would include:

- Mine planning and costing;

- Process engineering and costing;

- Infrastructure engineering and costing;

- Environmental studies, native title negotiations;

- Government negotiations for application for mining lease;

- Off-take requirements and preliminary negotiations with potential off-take partners;

- Funding options, and preliminary negotiations with sources of funding; and

- Detailed financial modelling and commercial analysis.

For the complete Dynasty Metals Australia Limited announcement including figures, please refer to the following link:
http://www.abnnewswire.net/media/en/docs/65088-ASX-DMA-525923.pdf


----------



## barney (30 January 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



bigdog said:


> This work has enhanced Dynasty's understanding of the deposit and the high-grade zones within the gravels. It is hoped that with more testing, increased understanding will confirm and potentially improve these results.
> 
> This work above is expected to provide the basis for many components of a Pre-feasibility Study ('PFS') on the Prairie Downs Ironstone Deposit.




Reading between the lines of this and previous announcements,  I get the vibe that the Board are very confident with what they are finding out on the Prairie!  

Next 12 months should start to give a clearer picture on just  how valuable their leases might be ... They certainly have the volume of resource, and it looks like they are tapping into the better graded areas .... The comparisons with a young BRM appear to have some foundation. ... Patiently holding corn:


----------



## barney (14 February 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



barney said:


> ... Patiently holding corn:




Hey Bigdog,  This should take you up the Comp leader board a bit today

Posted on the breakout thread as well.

The Board is having a shakeup, and the traders seem to be interested.


----------



## barney (14 February 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Closed on its high of 31 cents today.  Up just on 17%

Would ideally like to see some follow through over the next couple of days to shake out any dead wood.

A lot of potential to go higher over the next year or two, but a good start with the breakout today.

Still patiently holding, but slightly more excited than in recent weeks


----------



## bigdog (15 February 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Barney, DMA is well down on the stock tipping list!

Speeding ticket issued yesterday:
14/02/2011   Response to ASX Query   
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01150749

buying shares yesterday -- perhaps more shares are needed for the vote at next March 21 meeting:
- regarding proposed removal of directors Carson, Levy, Anderson, and appointing Revell as a director.
- The resolution is being proposed by Tay on the basis that the company is too small to support so many directors/cost, most directors are Sydney based and have other directorships subsequently lowering their effectiveness with DMA.
- Tay goes on to say that Richard Oh will support him with Revell.

Lets hope that share buying continues today!
-- I hold DMA


----------



## barney (15 February 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



bigdog said:


> Barney, DMA is well down on the stock tipping list!
> 
> l
> Lets hope that share buying continues today!
> -- I hold DMA





Well down the comp list, but jumped a few places yesterday at least

I agree the buying looks like a bit of "vote accumulating".  A Board shakeup might just generate a bit more Investor interest in DMA.  Huge potential relative to its market cap!!


----------



## bigdog (2 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

*Very interesting ANN!*
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01157421

1 March 2011 

*CIRCULAR TO SHAREHOLDERS *

Dear Dynasty shareholder 

Extra-ordinary general meeting of shareholders to be held on 21 March 2011 

I refer to the shareholder extra-ordinary general meeting ("EGM") convened by Mr Lewis Tay to be held on 21 March 2011, and at which proposed resolutions will be put to Dynasty’s shareholders for the removal of Messrs Ian Levy, Malcolm Carson, and Graham Anderson as Directors of Dynasty. 

The Board has resolved to establish an Independent Board Committee ("IBC") so that the Company and its Directors may discharge their obligations with respect to the forthcoming Shareholder EGM. Those duties include the disclosure of information within their knowledge which is material to enable Dynasty’s shareholders to determine their actions including whether or not to attend the EGM. 

*The purpose of this circular is to provide that information. 

Circumstances in which Lewis Tay’s executive director powers were terminated *

In February 2010, it became evident to the Directors that Lewis Tay, as Executive Director of Dynasty, had purchased large numbers of speculative shares in mining companies in the name of Dynasty. When the Board met on the 23 February 2010 to discuss this situation, the value of Dynasty’s share trading and cash account that was being operated by Mr Tay, was $1,068,000. 

Mr Tay was told by the Dynasty Chairman during the Board meeting discussion, that: 

"Share trading is not our core business, and that shareholders have invested in the company and given Directors the responsibility to spend money on exploration, not the trading of shares." 

The Minutes of the Dynasty Board meeting of 23 February 2010 record: 

_Mr Tay advised that he had been undertaking trading in Atlas Iron and Cudeco as well as the holding position in Poseidon and Fairstar" 

The Board discussed the policy of share trading. 

The Board RESOLVED to: 

1. Transfer the broker cash account to a term deposit; 

2. Cease the purchase of new shares; 

3. Immediately sell those holdings in stocks with high liquidity; 

4. Immediately sell the holdings in Cudeco by end of February 2010; 

5. Sell progressively into the market for those stocks with low liquidity with a view to have a nil investment by 30 June 2010." _

It was later discovered that Mr Tay did not comply with the Board resolutions 2, 3 and 4 and had continued buying and selling new speculative stocks after February 2010 in the DMA account – in the name of Dynasty. 

In early January 2011 it came to the Director’s attention that Mr Tay was still purchasing speculative shares in Dynasty’s name, using Dynasty funds. The other directors were not aware of this because Mr Tay had arranged for the share trading statements not to be sent to Dynasty’s Sydney or Perth offices, but instead to a private Post Office Box used by himself and some other Dynasty shareholders. 

The trading statements indicate that in the December 2010 quarter, Mr Tay had been buying heavily into Argonaut Resources Limited (ASX:ARE) in Dynasty’s name by purchasing over 4 million shares thus making Dynasty a major shareholder. This contravened the 23rd Feb 2010 Board direction to cease buying any shares and to divest all existing shares. 

An urgent Board meeting was called at the earliest opportunity on Monday 17th January 2011. At this meeting, a number of apparent financial and corporate irregularities that concerned the Board were discussed, including the unauthorised share trading. 

Regardless of whether Dynasty suffered a net profit or loss as a result of Mr Tay’s actions, his direct and persistent defiance of a Board directive and his use of a personal post office box in relation to these activities, meant that the Board had lost faith in Mr Tay and considered it had no option other than to immediately terminate his executive powers. 

The majority of the Board (with Mr Richard Oh dissenting) also recommended to Mr Tay that it would be appropriate for him to resign as a Director of Dynasty Metals. Mr Tay declined to follow that recommendation and on 18 January 2011 requested that the Directors of the company call a meeting to consider the proposed resolutions to remove Messrs Levy, Carson and Anderson. 

*Mr Tay’s qualification *
Shareholders should also note the claim made by Mr Tay in his Notice of Meeting that he "holds a Bachelor of Science Degree". 

Following inquiries by the Board, Mr Tay indicated that his degree was awarded by the University of Technology Sydney (UTS). UTS stated that it had no record of conferring a Bachelor of Science, or any other degree, on Mr Tay. Mr Tay has since stated that he attended UTS under the name of Kin Yu Cheng and has since changed his name to Lewis Tay. UTS have stated that a Kin Yu Cheng studied at UTS from 1986 to 1991 and was awarded a Bachelor of Applied Science in Computing Science, not the Degree of Bachelor of Science.


----------



## adobee (2 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

this is pretty crazy . .. I would be very interested to see if Mr Tay has been profiting directly from these sales either by way of taking profits or also holding shares in the companies in which he has been purchasing or haveing associates holding shares in these companies.. if this is not the case I can see no reason why he would continue to do this in such an illusive manner to the point of taking out a seperat po box.. 
Super Dodgy !


----------



## ChitWai (2 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



adobee said:


> this is pretty crazy . .. I would be very interested to see if Mr Tay has been profiting directly from these sales either by way of taking profits or also holding shares in the companies in which he has been purchasing or haveing associates holding shares in these companies.. if this is not the case I can see no reason why he would continue to do this in such an illusive manner to the point of taking out a seperat po box..
> Super Dodgy !




Goodness this has been going on for a while. First there was a surprise resolution to remove Mr. Tay as executive director, then it was Mr. Tay's retaliation via the resolution to remove Malcolm Carson and his friends on the board and now this!? All I know is so far nothing good has come from the deals that were formed by Graham Anderson, Mr Carson and his group, all he has done so far is dilute existing shareholder holdings with capital raised at ridiculously low share prices  and I bet someone is profiting from these deals. I'm all in support for Mr. Tay on this one, DMA needs to get rid of Mr. Carson and gang and get someone in who can maximize shareholder value.


----------



## bigdog (9 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



bigdog said:


> *Very interesting ANN!*
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01157421
> 
> 1 March 2011
> ...




*Lewis Tay issued the following Response to "CIRCULAR TO SHAREHOLDERS"*

7th March 2011

Dear Shareholders

I would like to comment on the recent Circular the Independent Board Committee (IBC) circulated to Dynasty’s shareholders. I have taken legal advice on the misleading and incorrect comments in the Circular and have been advised that some of these comments are also defamatory. As such I am considering bringing legal action against the IBC and Terry Gygar for these comments.

Before commenting on the Circular, I would like to bring the focus back to the reasons for calling the EGM, which is strictly driven by my concerns for the future of Dynasty. I also believe that shareholders (of which I am large one myself) deserve a Board where all Board members have the necessary mutual confidence and trust in each other to operate harmoniously and effectively to increase shareholders’ value.
Changes in the Dynasty Board

The Circular made no mention of the pressing issues facing Dynasty, it is simply a smear campaign against me, intended to take the focus off the main issue, i.e. future of Dynasty and the best way to ensure optimum returns to shareholders.

As I stated in the Notice of Meeting, Dynasty urgently needs to have a WA based exploration team and experts in metallurgy and mine geology to take the Spear Hole deposits to the next stage.

*I propose that Dynasty:*
1. Fast‐tracks the exploration to identify the high grade DSO targets to compliment our billion ton detrital project;
2. Examines the infrastructure solutions best suited to the project; and
3. Undertakes a pre‐feasibility study in relation to the project.

I have extensive contacts in China and South East Asia, which I am confident will be useful to Dynasty to secure any major future funding that maybe required and I believe that with the proposed Board changes, we can transform Dynasty into the company we all hope it to be.

If you support my view for the future of Dynasty, I would appreciate your support by voting for the resolutions that I have put forward in the Notice of Meeting. I firmly and sincerely believe that this is the best way forward for Dynasty.

I have acted and will continue to act at all times in the best interests of Dynasty and the shareholders.

Whilst I view the comments in the Circular as secondary to the main issues, to ensure that shareholders are fully informed I comment on them below.

*Share trading*
The shares in Atlas Iron (500,000) and Poseidon Nickel (227,978) were allocated to Dynasty as consideration for the sale of some exploration tenements to these two companies, which occurred before I was appointed to the Dynasty Board; Dynasty also subscribed a further 1,800 Atlas shares by participating the Shareholder Purchase Plan.

The Dynasty Board unanimously approved the investment of $300,000 in Fairstar Resources in 2009.

These transactions were recorded on page 57 of the 2009 Annual Report.
In 2009, the Board instructed me to orderly cash in Poseidon Nickel, Atlas Iron and Fairstar Resources, 

By 23 February 2010, the time of the mentioned Board meeting, I had sold out 501,800 Atlas Iron shares, with the remaining portfolio worth around $245,000.

I note that my trading of the remaining shares, without any additional capital injection, returned a $72,343 profit to Dynasty plus a net holding of 2,546,099 Argonaut Resources shares. These Argonaut Resources shares were valued at around $250,000 at this date. Please note that Dynasty has not at anytime ever owned 4 million Argonaut shares as stated by IBC.

*Use of my personal PO Box*
Dynasty has at all times been kept aware of the Share transactions, with the share trade statements /ledgers being forwarded to the Company Secretary at his business office for the preparation of the Quarterly reports, which had been the practise for the previous 12 months .

Dynasty was and is still temporarily sub‐leasing office space in Sydney , the use of my personal PO Box is therefore nothing more than a temporary measure until a permanent office address could be provided, or a Perth office has been set up.

*My qualifications*
Kin Yu Cheng is the Cantonese spelling of my Chinese name when I lived in Hong Kong, while Kian Loo Tay is the spelling of my name in Hokkian. I have always been known as Lewis, and in 2002 I formally changed my name at the Australian registry to be known as Lewis Tay, to be consistent with my Singapore family, a practice consistent with many people of Chinese descent.

Due to the length of time that has passed since I obtained my university qualifications, I incorrectly listed my qualifications as a “Bachelor of Science” rather than a “Bachelor of Applied Science” and inadvertently did not inform the Board that the degree would be listed under my previous Cantonese spelling.

I shall be pleased to answer any queries or provide any clarification required on 0433 166 818. I respectfully remind shareholders to remain mindful of the reasons given in the EGM notice and not to be unduly distracted.

Sincerely Yours

Lewis Tay

8870


----------



## bigdog (10 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

09/03/2011	Response to Shareholder Circular
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01160014

9 March 2011
Company Announcement Office
ASX Limited

SHAREHOLDER CIRCULAR
Letter from Mr Tay to the Company’s shareholders

Yesterday the Company became aware that Mr Lewis Tay, a director of the Company, had sent the attached letter to the Company’s shareholders. The Company subsequently received a request from Mr Tay’s lawyers that the letter is announced to ASX.

The Independent Board Committee established to act on the Company’s behalf with respect to the forthcoming extra-ordinary meeting of the Company’s shareholders to be held on 21 March 2011 notes the following with respect to Mr Tay’s letter:

1. The Company considers the circular to shareholders dated 1 March 2011 to be accurate and disputes that it was either misleading or defamatory.

2. Mr Tay refers to three steps to (in his words) ensure optimum returns to shareholders. In the interests of ensuring that all shareholders are fully informed for the EGM, the Company notes that each of these steps is already under way:

(a) On 20 December 2010 the Company’s board unanimously approved an exploration program to continue exploration on its Prairie Downs tenements to identify high grade DSO targets to complement its 1b tonne detrital project. See announcements to ASX on 16 November 2010, 27 and 31 January 2011. The work commenced as planned in January 2011 and field work is, due to seasonal climatic conditions in the Pilbara region, due to commence in May 2011.

(b) The Company has for some time examined the infrastructure solutions best suited for its projects and various options have been identified for further consideration as part of its pre-feasibility study. Again this was the subject of board deliberations at a board meeting on 20 December 2010, as well as several other board and management meetings in 2010.

(c) As announced to ASX on 27 January 2011, the work program unanimously approved by the Company’s board will provide a systematic basis for many components of a pre-feasibility study, which will be commenced once the existing work programs have been finalised.

3. Mr Tay states that the Company was at all times aware of his share trading. At a board meeting immediately following shareholders’ rejection of the placement to Hebei Xinghua Iron and Steel Co on 27 September 2010, Mr Tay was asked to detail the Company’s holdings in securities. Mr Tay advised that, contrary to earlier directives of the board, he had not sold down the Company’s holdings in various speculative stocks but rather had continued active trading. The Company’s Chairman demanded that Mr Tay immediately cease all share trading activities by the Company, in response to which Mr Tay said that he would.

On 27 October 2010 and in response to a request from the Company’s chairman that Mr Tay confirm that he had ceased trading shares on behalf of the Company, Mr Tay advised that he had continued trading. On 28 October 2010 the Company’s chairman confronted Mr Tay, and demanded that Mr Tay immediately cease all trading using the Company’s name and funds. Mr Tay agreed to do so. The Company did not become aware that Mr Tay was continuing his share trading activities until early January 2011 following an internal investigation.

Mr Tay’s share trading activities during these periods were as follows:
-	28 September 2010 to 27 October 2010 7 buy trades with a total value of $176,998.40
-	28 October 2010 onwards 4 buy trades (including an application under a placement) with a total value of $150,352.48

The board only became aware of the trades between 27 September 2010 and 27 October 2010 following a request of Mr Tay, and subsequent trades following an internal investigation. At no stage did Mr Tay, of his own volition, advise the board of his share trading activities using the Company’s funds and name. Rather, Mr Tay advised the Company’s chairman twice during this period that his trading activities had ceased.

The Company maintains that Mr Tay’s actions were a direct and persistent defiance of a board directive and that the Board (Mr Richard Oh dissenting) had no option other than to immediately terminate his executive powers.

Letter from Messrs Levy, Carson and Anderson to the Company’s shareholders Attached is a statement the Company has received from Messrs Ian Levy, Malcolm Carson and Graham Anderson in response to the resolutions seeking their removal as directors of the Company, and which the Company will circulate to all shareholders in accordance with section 203D of the Corporations Act.

Messrs Levy, Carson and Anderson have warranted to the Company that all the matters stated in their statement to be facts are in fact true and correct in every particular.

Authorised by the Independent Board Committee

For further information or enquiries please contact:
Fergus Ross at Six Degrees Investor Communication on 02 9230 0661


----------



## bigdog (11 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

The next saga in this play!

Press ReleasesDistributed: Mar 11, 2011
http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/en...tors_Response_To_Resolutions_For_Removal.html

*Dynasty Metals Australia Limited (ASXMA) Directors Response To Resolutions For Removal*

Sydney, Mar 11, 2011 (ABN Newswire) - Dynasty Metals Australia Limited (ASXMA) refers to its announcement to ASX on 9 March 2011 (9 March Announcement) which included a director statement from Messrs Ian Levy, Malcolm Carson and Graham Anderson also dated 9 March 2011 (Director Statement).

Dynasty has received complaints from Messrs Levy, Carson and Anderson and several shareholders that the Director Statement was not given sufficient prominence in the 9 March Announcement, given it was Messrs Levy, Carson and Anderson's response to the resolutions seeking their removal as directors of Dynasty.

In the interests of ensuring shareholders receive all material information within Dynasty's knowledge to enable them to attend the forthcoming extra-ordinary general meeting of Dynasty's shareholders (To be held on 21 March 2011), the Company again announces the Director Statement.

Messrs Levy, Carson and Anderson have warranted to Dynasty that all the matters stated in the Director Statement to be facts are in fact true and correct. 

Authorised by the Independent Board Committee 

For further information or enquiries please contact: Fergus Ross at Six Degrees Investor Communication on 02 9230 0661


----------



## benwex (21 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



bigdog said:


> The next saga in this play!
> 
> Press ReleasesDistributed: Mar 11, 2011
> http://www.abnnewswire.net/press/en...tors_Response_To_Resolutions_For_Removal.html
> ...




Did anyone go or hear what happenned in latest general meeting and see the board implode? I wish I could have gone and seen it!!!!

benwex


----------



## pixel (21 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



benwex said:


> Did anyone go or hear what happenned in latest general meeting and see the board implode? I wish I could have gone and seen it!!!!
> 
> benwex



 The three have been removed; but it was a close call:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01163843

Even more interesting is the facct that the new director, a lawyer, has to buy one share in order to be allowed to even chair the EGM.

Looks all a little opaque to me; also imagine the impact on the sp if the losing shares were being sold. As little as 1.5 Million shares would wipe out the entire buy side


----------



## thestevo888 (21 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



pixel said:


> The three have been removed; but it was a close call:
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01163843
> 
> Even more interesting is the facct that the new director, a lawyer, has to buy one share in order to be allowed to even chair the EGM.
> ...




A sad day for a once promising company. For anyone not up with this story, read back through the last few announcements. DMA should be a thriving explorer with a share price six times what it is now... I wouldn't touch this one with a barge pole now.


----------



## ChitWai (21 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



thestevo888 said:


> A sad day for a once promising company. For anyone not up with this story, read back through the last few announcements. DMA should be a thriving explorer with a share price six times what it is now... I wouldn't touch this one with a barge pole now.




Wooohooo! Its about time we got rid of those 3 entrenched board members and get someone in who can maximize shareholder value. Time to shine DMA!!! 

DYOR - I'm not your financial advisor


----------



## adobee (22 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Not sure of the real story here..  but to me it still seems really odd someone would put their own PO Box address down for the company cause the company was only subleasing.. Could the company not afford its own PO Box..   Might be true but to me it all stinks.. Wont be touching it thats for sure..


----------



## barney (22 March 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



adobee said:


> Not sure of the real story here..  but to me it still seems really odd someone would put their own PO Box address down for the company cause the company was only subleasing.. Could the company not afford its own PO Box..   Might be true but to me it all stinks.. Wont be touching it thats for sure..




The Company has basically been run with no unity between the Directors. Some apparent deception on one side, and apparent lack of interest from the other side.  Maybe there is some truth in the accusations which have been thrown around, but squabbling and finger pointing just showed a lack of professionalism in my view.

The real test now is for the Company to find a new CEO who is up to the task of progressing the Company.  The size of the resource they have in the ground relative to their current share price is well out of balance.  A professionally structured and unified Board will make a world of difference.  

Still holding a core amount of shares, but will be happy to buy in again if they get the right man at the head of the table.


----------



## bigdog (13 December 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

AXS ANN today "TRADING HALT reports is for an "update on the Company's Spearhole Detrital Iron Deposit"

1584


----------



## bigdog (15 December 2011)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

ASX ANN today

New report on ANN
http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...a-iron-project-economically-viable-23494.html

Dynasty Metals Australia: Scoping Study shows Pilbara iron project economically viable
 Thursday, December 15, 2011 by Angela Kean


Dynasty Metals Australia (ASX: DMA) has confirmed the technical and commercial viability of its Spearhole Detrital Iron Project in the Pilbara in a recent Scoping Study which highlights the project’s potential to return profits exceeding $2 billion assuming a long term $100-110 per ton CNF price once in production.

The Scoping Study is based on a plant producing 5.25 million tonnes per annum for a mine life of 25 years based on the current Inferred Resources of 932 million tonnes at 27% iron, with beneficiation studies showing the project is capable of producing 120-167 million tonnes of iron concentrates. 

Conceptual high level estimates for mining and transport costs indicate free on board operating expenditure of $59.25 per tonne at a 15% yield based on the current spot price for 61% iron in China of US$139 per tonne. 

Importantly, there is the potential for more positive economics for ramping up to a 10 million tonne per annum operation.

Another positive for the Spearhole Detrital Iron Project is that an increase in yield will reduce beneficiation and mining costs, with an increase in yield of just 1% returning a cost reduction of 6%. 

Dynasty is planning further field work next quarter to improve the yield and increase the iron grade. 

The Scoping Study does not include the direct shipping ore (DSO) Resource at the Marra Mamba prospect. Dynasty is continuing exploration in the area targeting DSO Resources to increase the global iron Resource of the Spearhole Detrital Iron Project.


----------



## verce (26 October 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



bigdog said:


> ASX ANN today
> 
> New report on ANN
> http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...a-iron-project-economically-viable-23494.html
> ...




BigDog was that you causing all that volume this afternoon?


----------



## bigdog (27 October 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

I have now been with DMA now for two years and your news was encouraging!


----------



## verce (27 October 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



bigdog said:


> I have now been with DMA now for two years and your news was encouraging!




If it wasn't you I wonder who it was.

That was the biggest volume of the entire year, contained in a single transaction. The volume spike on the chart is insane.

And there are only 100 million shares on issue, so it's a tightly traded stock. Somebody snatched up as much as they could in one hit.

Perhaps it has something to do with that Marra Mamba drilling by year's end.


----------



## verce (31 October 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Weird. Same thing happened again today. Another 1,152,000 volume.

Anyone care to explain what the heck this means, if anything?


----------



## bigdog (1 November 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

verce

Yes it was weird!

The two large trades did not influence the SP

Annual general meeting is later this month!

There is a high number of Chinese shareholders in the top 20!

The twenty largest registered shareholders of the company as at 20 September 2012 were:				
Name----------------------	 shares held	% shares		
Hebei Xinghua Iron & Steel	11,652,197	11.06%		
Mr Lian Xie ....................	10,488,599	9.95%		
Mr Jianwei Shi ................	5,500,000	5.22%		
Mr Bo Xin Dong ...............	5,319,164	5.05%		
Mr Lewis Tay ..................	3,168,409	3.01%		
JP Morgan Nominees Aust..	3,002,961	2.85%		
Mrs Zhenghua Wang........	3,000,000	2.85%		
Mr Meng Xin Gao ............	2,500,000	2.37%		
Ms Mian Wang ...............	2,250,527	2.14%		
JF APEX Securities ......... 1,970,486	1.87%		
Mr Zhifang Zhang............	1,950,300	1.85%		
Mrs Shoshana Koncepolski	1,866,259	1.77%		
Ms Lay Kee Tay.............	1,793,469	1.70%		
CHEZ Developments .......	1,640,000	1.56%		
Mr Xiang Geo ................	1,274,000	1.21%		
Mr Zhi Fang Zhang	......... 1,204,604	1.14%		
Mr Wen Chao Hu & Mrs Min Zhu	1,170,000	1.11%		
Mrs Ping Lin ..................	1,137,024	1.08%		
Mr Patrick Chew ............	1,055,000	1.00%		
Citicorp Nominees ..........	1,020,000	0.97%		
Top 20 Total ................	62,962,999	59.76%


----------



## verce (1 November 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



bigdog said:


> verce
> 
> Yes it was weird!
> 
> ...




Very interesting players. Not the kind of Top 20 I expect to be gambling with their investments.

I think somebody or something is accumulating ahead of December drilling for DSO.


----------



## bigdog (1 November 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



verce said:


> Very interesting players. Not the kind of Top 20 I expect to be gambling with their investments.
> 
> I think somebody or something is accumulating ahead of December drilling for DSO.




The two million shares traded in the past few days represents a 2% increase in voting for someone!!

I have been tipping DMA in the ASF monthly share tipping for the past 22 months! (dreaming!!).


----------



## verce (8 November 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



bigdog said:


> The two million shares traded in the past few days represents a 2% increase in voting for someone!!
> 
> I have been tipping DMA in the ASF monthly share tipping for the past 22 months! (dreaming!!).




Some good news today. Especially when you look at the similarities with Brockman's story. Very close. Definitely under the radar at 8 cents. Sheesh.


----------



## verce (5 December 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

Looks to me like it's starting to turn around.


----------



## tech/a (5 December 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

You come to this conclusion how?

Totally dead is all I see.


----------



## Clansman (5 December 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



verce said:


> Looks to me like it's starting to turn around.




There has only been 1 trade, how does this equate to turning around?


----------



## verce (7 December 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*



Clansman said:


> There has only been 1 trade, how does this equate to turning around?




I noticed the low selling offers have been dropped. No more 0.079 on offer.

Market cap $9 million. 932 million tonnes at 27% Fe.

Very similar to Brockman Resources.


----------



## verce (11 December 2012)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

More news bigdog.

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...-in-WA-pd20121211-2URYE?OpenDocument&src=hp36

http://www.smh.com.au/business/mini...committed-to-was-iron-ore-20121210-2b5d7.html

I wonder if DMA counts as a Chinese company given the Top 20.

God knows they need the support.


----------



## bigdog (16 January 2013)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

verce - some news for DMA

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01373749 

*Grant of New Iron Ore Tenement in Pilbara*
 15/01/2013  11:53:21 AM    

*GRANT OF NEW IRON ORE TENEMENT IN PILBARA*
Dynasty Metals Australia Ltd (ASX: DMA) is pleased to announce the grant of a key iron ore tenement E47/2396 within the Pilbara Region, covering an area of 24.4km². The tenement is within 7 kilometres of Rio Tinto’s Marandoo Mine, a high grade deposit within the Marra Mamba formation and adjacent to Rio Tinto’s rail line.

The tenements have potential for Marra Mamba Direct Shipping Ore (DSO) targets under alluvial cover as well as Channel Iron Deposit (CID) targets shedding from the Brockman formation which forms an impressive scarp to the north of the tenement.

Previous work available on open file indicates there has been no historical drilling on the tenement. Regional magnetics indicate there may be some continuation at depth of the outcropping Marra Mamba stratigraphy to the north-west (known as the Marandoo West deposit). Drilling in Marandoo West has returned many intercepts with > 50% Fe with the best intercept from Hole MWP17 with 45m @ 61.4% Fe from surface.

A ground magnetic program will commence shortly and programmes of work are being submitted to allow rapid exploratory drilling to understand the structure and stratigraphy in the area.

*Competent Person Statement*
Qualifying Statement: The information in this report that relates to exploration results and mineral resource calculations has been compiled by Mr David Jenkins a full time employee of Terra Search Pty Ltd, geological consultants employed by Dynasty Metals Australia Ltd. Mr Jenkins is a Member of the Australian Institute of Geoscientists and has sufficient experience in the style of mineralisation and type of deposit under consideration and the activity which they are undertaking to qualify as Competent Persons as defined in the 2004 Edition of the Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results (“JORC Code”). Mr Jenkins consents to the inclusion in the report of the matters based on the information in the form and context in which it appears.

Enquiries:
Lewis Tay
Managing Director
(08) 6316 4414

4931


----------



## bigdog (11 April 2013)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

DMA share price today low 0.042 and high 0.046 cents

NON-RENOUNCEABLE
RIGHTS ISSUE
OFFER DOCUMENT
For a non-renounceable offer of New Shares at an issue price of $0.05 per share to raise approximately $1.06 million
The last date for applications is 7 May 2013

2. LETTER FROM THE CHAIRMAN
5 April 2013
Dear Shareholder,
I am pleased to invite you to participate in a 1-for-5 non-renounceable Rights Issue at $0.05 per Share to be made by the Company (Rights Issue). This Offer Document outlines the details of the Rights Issue.

Key dates for receipt of subscriptions and completion of the offer are set out in this Offer Document. It is proposed to raise approximately $1.06 million less offer expenses by this Rights Issue if fully subscribed.

I wrote to Shareholders on 7 March 2013 providing an update on the Company’s exploration and other corporate activities. The Board are committed to a drilling program at the Marandoo project in the Pilbara region of Western Australia. In addition to this, ongoing testing on the beneficiation process for our flagship Spearhole project is showing promise.

On the basis of this, the Company is seeking to raise additional funds to ensure there is sufficient working capital available as and when required by the Company.

The proceeds from this Rights Issue will be used to fund these exploration activities.

5502


----------



## bigdog (11 May 2013)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01407888

ASX Announcement
NON-RENOUNCEABLE RIGHTS ISSUE CLOSURE, ACCEPTANCES AND SHORTFALL
Dynasty Metals Australia Limited (DMA) advises that its 1-for-5 non-renounceable rights issue at an issue price of $0.05 per new fully paid ordinary share (Rights Issue) closed on 7 May 2013 with subscriptions for 4,385,160 shares.

Total funds received are $219,258. Given the significant number of shareholders who are based overseas and ineligible to participate, combined with the current investment climate, the Board are pleased with this response.
There has been considerable interest from other parties in the 16,841,542 Shortfall Shares which the Board intend to use to raise further funds so as to accelerate the exploration programs in the Mandaroo project. These exploration programs are expected to commence by the end of this month.

The Offer shortfall amount stated above represents the maximum number of New Shares which the Directors can now issue under the Placement Offer at their discretion within three months of the Rights Issue closing date, at an issue price which is not less than the Rights Issue Price of $0.05 per share.

The allotment and issue of the 4,385,160 New Shares which were subscribed for under the Rights Issue and Shortfall offers will occur on 15 May 2013. Despatch of holding statements will occur on 16 May 2013.

It is anticipated that normal trading of the New Shares will commence on Thursday, 16 May 2013.

5780


----------



## bigdog (8 November 2013)

*Re: DMA - Dynasty Metals*

*Yesterday ASX announcement @ 	2:59:49 PM resulted in increase of 1.8 cents in SP to 5.8 cents on low volume of 235,667 shares!!!*
Time........	.Price Volum Value 	Condition
3:57:59 PM	0.058	1,000	58.000	
3:57:59 PM	0.058	15,000	870.000	
3:34:13 PM	0.055	10,000	550.000	XT
3:22:44 PM	0.050	43,517	2,175.850	
3:10:32 PM	0.048	50,000	2,400.000	
3:10:00 PM	0.048	1,650	79.200	XT
3:10:00 PM	0.048	64,500	3,096.000	XT
3:10:00 PM	0.048	50,000	2,400.000

*There has been very few trades over the past months!!!*
Date.......	Close	Volume
7/11/2013	0.058	235,667
31/10/2013	0.040	25,000
20/09/2013	0.047	16,483
18/09/2013	0.042	226,550
13/09/2013	0.046	31,221
10/09/2013	0.048	46,222
2/09/2013	0.048	15,000
29/08/2013	0.043	7,211
27/08/2013	0.050	5,444
22/08/2013	0.050	10,000
19/08/2013	0.050	84556

*Yesterday's ASX ANN*
*DMA 	7/11/2013 	2:59:49 PM 		Irwin Shale Gas and Shale Oil Potential *
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01463529

*November 7 2013
ASX Announcement*
*IRWIN SHALE GAS AND SHALE OIL POTENTIAL*

Dynasty Metals Australia Limited (Dynasty) is pleased to announce it has received an independent report of assessment on *shale oil and gas potential within tenements EP484 and EP485* in West Australia. The two permits are located in Irwin River Terrace, North Perth Basin and 100% owned by Dynasty Metals.

It has been concluded by an independent consultant, Austar Gas Pty Ltd (Austar) that the hydrocarbon accumulation is identified in the Cadda Shale, Carynginia Shale and Kockatea Shale. The fairways of the hydrocarbon play present in west of Irwin River Terrace, which is next to the existing oil and gas fields. The report has estimated prospective original oil in place of more than 2 billion barrels of shale oil and original gas in place of more than 20 trillion cubic feet of shale gas.

Austar is considered a specialist in Australia having extensive experience in evaluating resource of unconventional petroleum. These conclusions have been drawn from data in adjacent wells and the publicly available regional geological information.

Dynasty’s Managing Director Lewis Tay said, “Other petroleum players have commercially produced oil and gas in Dongara, Mount Horner, Woodada and other blocks which neighbour our permits. The report indicates that the reservoir of the commercial field extends to our permits. The study gives us confidence to invest further in exploiting shale oil and gas in Irwin River Terrace”.

The Company is also currently in discussions with various potential JV partners in relation to these assets, or alternatively, *a spin‐off of these assets into another vehicle and an in‐specie distribution to Dynasty shareholders may be considered.*

6569


----------



## System (27 November 2013)

On November 27th, 2013, Dynasty Metals Australia Limited changed its name to Dynasty Resources Limited.


----------



## bigdog (20 December 2013)

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...-benefit-from-atlas-iron-royalties-51298.html

Dynasty Resources (ASX Code: DMA) is implementing its strategic plan to rapidly emerge as an iron ore producer in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.

*Dynasty Resources to benefit from Atlas Iron royalties*
Thursday, December 19, 2013 by Proactive Investors	

Dynasty Resources (ASX: DMA) has noted a review of exploration work by Atlas Iron (ASX:AGO) which indicates significant and coherent iron intercepts across the Avalon Point Prospect within its Abydos project in Western Australia.

In April 2006, Atlas purchased the iron ore rights of the tenement by issuing 500,000 Atlas shares to Dynasty plus a 2% gross royalty.

Based on the current results, Dynasty estimates an exploration target of 1 to 1.5 million tonnes at 54 to 58% iron ore, which does not include extensions along strike from current drilling, or potential resources at other prospects.

Atlas is targeting production of direct shipping ore (DSO) from Abydos at a rate of 2 to 3 million tonnes per annum with a mine life of 7 to 10 years, potentially generating significant revenues for Dynasty.

High grade rock chip sampling and encouraging drill results have been received from other prospects within the tenement that are currently untested.

DMA $0.048 closing price December 17 2013

7479


----------



## bigdog (21 July 2018)

ASX announcement
13/07/2018  10:41 AM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Dynasty Corporate Update
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20180713/pdf/43whm9lbjlbsbt.pdf

CORPORATE UPDATE
Dynasty Resources Limited (Dynasty or the Company) has been engaged in extensive discussions with the Australian Securities Exchange (ASX) since its suspension from trading on 8 December 2016.

The ASX determined that the Company’s investment in U.S.A. Nongbiao Puruina Group Agricultural Holding Limited (Nong Biao) constituted a change in the activities of the Company and the Company would have to re-comply with Chapters 1 and 2 of the Listing Rules.

After much thought and deliberation, the directors have resolved to dispose of the Company’s investment in Nong Biao and continue operations as an exploration entity.

A search for a suitable buyer for Nong Biao is underway, and directors are hopeful that a sale of the Company’s investment in Nong Biao will be possible at or around the book value of $3,500,000. As this proposal develops, shareholders will be asked to approve the sale as required by the Listing Rules.

Dynasty currently conducts exploration activities over E45/2728 and E08/2915.

E45/2728 is a prospective lithium exploration lease which sits adjacent to the significant lithium resources in the Pilgangoora area of the East Pilbara region in Western Australia, The Company is seeking joint venture partners to accelerate exploration, particularly for lithium. Due diligence has commenced, and farm-in arrangements are under discussion.

E08/2915, comprises a total area of 14 blocks for 42 km² where historical soil and rock chip programs returned anomalous cobalt and copper results. Dynasty has completed a preliminary desktop study and reconnaissance sampling program has identified a number of target zones for cobalt. A detailed surface sampling program is expected to commence no later than early September 2018.

Additionally, the Company is actively assessing other mineral opportunities to add to its exploration portfolio.

Enquiries:
Lewis Tay
Managing Director
+61 8 6316 4414


----------



## barney (22 July 2018)

Sold out of Dynasty a long time ago … It had a lot of potential but poorly managed.  I love Chinese food but you can only eat so many Dim Sims  Hopefully they can resurrect some confidence back into the Company but with LT at the helm, I'm out!


----------

